# Dallas vs Atlanta



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (17-9) vs Atlanta Hawks (4-20)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center>


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Dallas continues it's winning way.
Dallas 112
Atlanta 94


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Lets post more in our game threads, people predict the outcomes! Post what you think will happen, etc etc


----------



## qsda (Dec 20, 2004)

dallas on fire. 

115-89


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

98-85


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The key to this game is dominating offensively, because they cant guard any of us

We also need ball movement.

I wonder how Josh Smith will go against us, last time he had 10 blocks on us 

Dallas - 109
Atlanta - 88

The past two games, we've been unstoppable.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Ill actually be able to watch this one...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Ill actually be able to watch this one...


Lucky, I hope they show it where I watch em. None of them work when I download them, only the Dal-Chi one has


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Lucky, I hope they show it where I watch em. None of them work when I download them, only the Dal-Chi one has


Never mind...Ill still be in the air when the game starts...Knew I should have scheduled an earlier flight...


----------



## qsda (Dec 20, 2004)

finley out.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>qsda</b>!
> finley out.


What are the circumstances? I guess that'll slide Marquis into the starting lineup


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pathetic


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*Final Score:*
Dallas Mavericks: 100
Atlanta Hawks: 113

*Recap 
Boxscore*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Josh Smith had some spectacular dunks in this game. Antoine Walker's alley-oop to him was nasty. When the Hawks get some more talent down there (like a PG and a C), they are going to be nice.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

That game was disgusting. How the hell can we go out and hold two teams in a row to 37% or less than go out and let the friggin Hawks to shoot 53%?

I don't what to do about this team.

We can not get any consistency.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

The game is soooooooooo ugly that ESPN and Sports Centers didn't talk much at all. I didn't watch the game but I was trying to get some highlights to see why Mavs lost so bad. I watched SC for about 35 mins and there's nothing about the game. 

Finely is out again? He is injured? 

Oh well, what can I say.... 

I've realized that Dirk has settled for 3pt a lot more recently. He hasn't had too many FTs. Man, Dirk should go inside more. Oh well, seems like Dirk's shooting has become better and better now. I hope he can get back to his old form....


Jimmy


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

There were way too many turnovers. Terry had 6 by himself in about 29 minutes.

What happened to Fin?


----------

